# Shop Vac?



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

This one is always in the van. I take out the bigger one when I know I'll need it.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I have 4 Rigid vacs, the new ones are far quieter than the old ones.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm surprised Darcy hasn't mentioned his Festool fetish yet.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

I bought a Ridgid WD1450 14 Gal. SNR wet/dry vac back in July, after the motor on my 6-year old 18 Gal. Shop-Vac went poof. Turns out a new motor was only about twenty dollars less than a whole new vacuum. So far, I like everything about the Ridgid.
BTW, IMO, if you ever need tech support or want to find actual repair parts other than hoses, filters and bags for a Shop-Vac brand vacuum... forget about it.


----------



## dprimc (Mar 13, 2009)

CCCo. said:


> I can say this, every "shop vac" brand I have ever bought or owned has burnt up rather quickly.
> Working on burning down a craftsman, and a dewalt right now, and so far, so good.


 
I throw another vote in here for Shop Vac... if you want something with a crap warranty and garanteed to burn up. It'll work nice in the mean time.

With my college degree, I learned my lesson after the third one. :thumbup:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

*Ridgids SUCK!
No really, they suck!
They suck great! *






*I have the Ridgid WD1670 Wet/Dry Shop Vacuum/Leaf Blower. 
EXCELLENT for both Carpentry & Roofing. *


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

I have an old craftsman that is soooo loud, also have a small dewalt not bad for small clean ups.

Last year I bought a loveless ash, it is sweet quiet picks up the fine stuff and the filters are washable.

It is made for drywall sanding and clean up so it works great on remodel jobs.

Also stay away from the s**p Vac brand, I bought one from the blue store and burned it up in 3 months.


----------



## SDC (Jan 12, 2009)

I have two Ridgid and one craftsman. One of the Ridgids is about 5 yrs old and the craftsman is about 8 yrs old. Other than the color they look identical. Same wheels, casters, hose, attachments, etc.


----------



## snowDrift (Oct 4, 2010)

I would also have to say ridgid... just make sure it's at least a 5hp one ... i would suggest a 6.5hp one tho it will lift the carpet off the ground every time u use it


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Have a ridgid that sucks pretty good. But is really loud and after 4 years it's gone from suck to blow! But the CT22 is my favorite. Quieter and more suction.

Check out the new CT26 & 36
http://www.festoolusa.com/products/dust-extractors/ct-26-e-hepa-dust-extractor-583492.html


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

It was only a matter of time before the $500+ vacuums showed up :laughing:


----------



## Brandito (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0E7HSMQ33DSB6TT0JP7D

what about a 300 dollar vacuum?

really does sound like a nice vacuum, supposed to be real quiet and the auto start would be nice to have.

might just pick me up the 4 gallon 5hp rigid though.

anyone recommend a portable auto start outlet? i've seen the isocket, the ivac and the one from craftsman but they all see mostly shop oriented. not that they all couldn't easily work in the field, but perhaps there's something a bit more rugged for getting an outdoor beating.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm surprised these guys
http://www.nextag.com/serv/main/buyer/OutPDir.jsp?search=NexTag+"Shop+Vac"
don't have shop vacs split out as a separate category.

I guess I'd pick the most hp for the least bucks in a brand name. 
The first one shown is about $30 per hp and costs $90 to $97.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I have had the little 4 gallon 5.5hp Shop Vac for about two years now. No problems with it....its quiet compaired to my 5.0 hp larger Ridgid and a 6.5hp large Craftsman....


----------



## Brandito (Feb 26, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> I have had the little 4 gallon 5.5hp Shop Vac for about two years now. No problems with it....its quiet compaired to my 5.0 hp larger Ridgid and a 6.5hp large Craftsman....


what color is yours? where'd you get it?

my cousin had the bright green version of that, think that's walmart's take on it. i was impressed with the power it had for the size and cost.

seems there's a few different versions, i think color and accessories are the only difference. found one at menards for about 50 bucks and another at rural king for 60 i think, prices go up from there.

was thinking of getting one next time i saw it for 50, hopefully it's as good as the ridgid.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Lowes. There are a few versions on it. Wal-Mart has the less powerful green one at 4.5 hp IIRC, Lowes is blue with 5.5hp and there is a black one with 6.5 hp you can get online.

EDIT: Its Five gallon

The Lowes one is $80. If I knew about the 6.5hp one, I would have gotten that, just because every little bit helps when hooked to a miter saw.


here you can see all the different ones 5 to 8 gallon 
http://www.shopvac.com/wet-dry-vacs/default.aspx?hp=Any&ts=5-8


I like the idea of this 10 gallon one....

Looks much easier to bring around then the standard design...
Shop Vac Right Stuff 10 Gallon








587-35-10


----------



## skipdow (Nov 8, 2009)

I have both an old ridgid (round n small) really noisy and a new ridgid (kinda oval n small) not too noisy.
The old one got banished to my shop only to be used for sucking up water till it dies a painful noisier death.
It seems my shop gets all the tools that don't cut it anymore on the job.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

*Solution to extensive use of a Ridgid Vac...*








*Problem solved!*


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

Another vote for ridgid. I own a couple of these that I have had for several years and they still work great.


----------



## RussellF (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a 6 gallon Rigid and it has worked flawlessly for that whole time..........I have only had two filters too......that is because I clean them with compressed air. Just don't put their hoses next to a spot light and don't run over the attachments.


----------



## InsideandOut (Jan 14, 2011)

*Shopping for a wet dry vac*

Can't get a filter for my ancient Craftsman 29772-don't make replacement filters anymore so I'm off to find a Ridgid unit based on the overwhelming concensus. This is not in my tools acquisition budget this year:sad: but then neither was my Buffalo wet tile saw that I needed to rip 24" tile for a client! Thanks for all your advice:clap:.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

InsideandOut said:


> Can't get a filter for my ancient Craftsman 29772-don't make replacement filters anymore so I'm off to find a Ridgid unit based on the overwhelming concensus. This is not in my tools acquisition budget this year:sad: but then neither was my Buffalo wet tile saw that I needed to rip 24" tile for a client! Thanks for all your advice:clap:.


They start pretty cheap (about $40. for a good sized model).


----------

